# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  لبس حلو للصبايا

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم اني صائم

جميل جدا 
يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

هو انت معصب اكتير ؟!!!!

العفو اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## المالك الحزين

ما في اطول من هيك قماش ولا صنفو الموديل وخلص معهم لقماش

----------


## The Gentle Man

> هو انت معصب اكتير ؟!!!!
> 
> العفو اهلا وسهلا فيك


 
لا مش معصب




رايق  :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

> ما في اطول من هيك قماش ولا صنفو الموديل وخلص معهم لقماش


مابظن

----------


## باريسيا

> لا مش معصب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رايق


تمام 

فكرتك معصب كتير

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في وقت للتفكير

بكفي رمضان هو الي بنحف كمان تفكري  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

حلوين بس هدا اكيد مش النا

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
الله يحلي ايامك دلوله 

هو النا ومش النا 
ياستني على حسب نوع البنت وعلى حسب مكان لبسها 
اكيد ماراح تطلع فيها للشارع هيك 
زلط ملط
لاني مابرضاها لا على حالي ولا غيري 
بس في اماكن في اوقات في مناسبات وفي حدود المعقول 

يعني انا بلبس بس مابطلع فيها هيك لا بتستر بلبسي بلبس عباي ومغطيه 
ولما بروح لصحباتي او لحدا 

انا بحكي عن حالي 
انا بتستر بس بلبس 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

اي و متاكدة راح يطلعو عليك يجننو

----------


## باريسيا

ههههههههههههه الله يخليكي هاد من زوئك 
انا حكيت وجهة نظري

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa



----------


## ابو عوده

لبس بجنن
يسلمووووو باريسيا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Icon31: 
مرسي على مرورك

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوين يسلموا بروس

----------


## باريسيا

> لبس بجنن
> يسلمووووو باريسيا


الله يسلمك يارب

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين يسلموا بروس


الله يسلمك ياعمري 
شكرا اكتير الك

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة يسلموووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> حلوين بس هدا اكيد مش النا


وانا معك كلاااامك صحيح

----------


## غسان

حلويييييين باريسيا ..شكرا   :Smile:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=left] 
it's very nice
thank you baresya
sorry if i wort your name wrong
but i don't have arabic here
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمووووو حلوين 
وتنسيق الالون بجنن ..
يعطيكي الف عافية..

----------

